# New Jersey Game proposals



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

And If Commissioner Campbell says no then it's a waste of 117 pages of paper. They should limit his power to override scientic studies.


----------



## derekm (Feb 19, 2004)

do you guys need a lawyer every time you hunting ....? :wink: :wink:


----------

